# Where can I find flat shooting bullets for a .54 cal?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I live in Cedar City and all I can find in the stores down here for a .54 cal are some 348 grain and 405 grain power belts, and some 425 grain great plains conicals. I have heard great things about the great plains bullet killing animals deader'n hell but I doubt they have very good long range capabilities which is somewhat of a priority for me. I'd like to shoot a good flat shooting bullet like the hornady SST but I can't find them anywhere for a .54 cal, not even on the internet! It seems to me that the only bullets I can find for that old .54 cal are the very big heavy weight conicals.

My dad used to have some 250 grain sabots with a plastic tip that probably woulda had good trajectory but I shot them all up on targets. Whoops! :roll: Anyway, does anyone have any suggestions on where I can look for the type of .54 cal bullets I want?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

You try some 45 cal pistol bullets use to shoot them in my 54 . Power belts shoot fine for a bullet that weighs more than 300 grns will require for you to lob them in.
Precission rifle does make some for a 54.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

The saboted bullets that they used to sell for the .54 were the same .45 cal bullets that you shoot with a sabot out of a .50 . What you need are the thicker sabots themselves. 

I prefer to shoot the 348gr powerbelt out of my .54 . The accuracy is good and the range is the same as any .50 I have. I don't really like the PB bullet, but in the .54 Ithink it is the way to go. 

It sure put the hurt on my dad's bull last fall, he went 20 yards after the shot.


----------

